
(removed) - navalsaini
https://github.com/flipflopapp/rewq-cli/blob/master/README.md
======
navalsaini
Teaser (or for example),

$ rewq standup

... would open a meetup-standup link... or just

$ rewq

... if its around 11-am, would open the standup link.

$ rewq notebook

... would open your notebook or show a list of URLs for all your notebooks.

Add a comment or upvote if you need something like this.

------
gus_massa
Why did you "remove" this?

